# Huffman Dayton G519 Frame Numbers



## Mercian (Nov 16, 2016)

Dear All,

In addition to the Westfield Columbia G519 details I've been collecting, I've also collected as many extant Huffman Dayton G519 details from the internet as I could find.

There follows a list of them, which is partly an experiment to find the best way of posting and managing a longer Westfield list shortly. Since it is experimental, I welcome comments on the format, and it may change before we are finished.

In the meantime, the notation is probably obvious, but please ask if not.

Also, if your bike is listed, and you would like me to add further information (or, if your bike is not listed, and you would like me to add it), please answer below, or PM.






Thanks,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 17, 2016)

In addition I have the following on file:

All 1943 dated straight frames with BB code 3:

H118029-H118963-H119046-H119708-H127xxx-H153787


----------



## Mercian (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Johan,

and Thanks. I will update the list shortly.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## iswingping (Nov 17, 2016)

Adrian,

I've been working on my bike (157495) and saw your post.  I just looked at my rear hub and it is marked M3.  Hope this helps.  Let me know if any other info is needed.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## falcondave (Nov 17, 2016)

Just checked,serial number D51630 has hub marked L1 and fork stamped 12.


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 18, 2016)

I can confirm from my photos that D51646 has the solid lower fork attached truss rods...


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for the updates. (-:

I am unable to work on the list this weekend, but hope to get this list updated shortly.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 23, 2016)

Dear all,

please find attached V2, the latest table taking into account your information above.

Thanks for your help.

Further information always welcome.





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 23, 2016)

*Orphan Bikes
*
These are links to G519 Huffman Daytons that I could not find serial numbers for. It could be that they are already listed above, but if you could confirm this, or know their numbers, please let me know.

Thanks, Adrian

http://www.bergerwerke.com/prod700Huff.html

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle537

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-CTSwhKB  (6th to 10th pictures down).


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 23, 2016)

*Orphan Bikes
*
These are links to G519 Huffman Daytons that I could not find serial numbers for. It could be that they are already listed above, but if you could confirm this, or know their numbers, please let me know.


http://www.bergerwerke.com/prod700Huff.html This is H118963

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle537 This is H159724 with a 3 and 1944 marking

https://handcartz.smugmug.com/Hobbies/MILITARY-BICYCLE-MANUALS/i-CTSwhKB   Pictures are from Craig Johnson... Maybe he can help?


----------



## Mercian (Dec 20, 2016)

Dear All,

last update before Christmas.

Thanks to those who have submitted more details on their bikes, I will always be happy to receive more to create a fuller table.






Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## iswingping (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice work putting this together.  Would it be worth it to list the recovery date or date these bikes surfaced?


----------



## Mercian (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi iswingping,

Thanks for the appreciation (-:

The information mostly came from internet searches, with the majority of the it from here, or the G503 (jeep) forum. This means that the best I could do would be to state the first internet page reference date. I'll have a think about it.

I have a fuller version of the list for both Daytons and Columbias which includes all internet references and sources, but felt it wasn't fair to owners who didn't want publicity to publish it here. To ensure it's not lost, I've sent full copies to Johan (Liberator), who will probably include the table above in his next site update, and also to Mr. Columbia. There will also be copies out shortly to the two or three people here who kindly supplied their own lists for inclusion.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi All,

it's been a while since I did the tables above, so I started working on updated versions of the Columbia and Huffman G519 serial number lists.

At about the same time, New Mexico Brant asked for some information on civilian Huffmans of the same period, which I hadn't collected first time round, so I have produced a new table for all Huffmans from 1942 to 45.

Below is my latest draft update for all the wartime Huffman numbers that I could find. Frames in bold are civilian, the rest are military.

If you have any further details you'd like me to include, please let me know.





Including the civilian bikes has added to the knowledge of the military bikes too.

From the table, where the fork dates are known, they follow well with the order of the frame numbers.

Bearing in mind the limited data available, the civilian bikes tend to outline the three known Huffman military contracts quite well. The numbers don't fully match, but it's rare to find wartime contracts that do. (The Columbia ones are a headache I've still not resolved). The implication of the 'Approx number in Block' in comparison to the numbers claimed delivered in the 'Ordnance Receipts' is that during contracts 1 and 3 they may have also been building civilian bikes that we've not seen examples of yet.  By the end of the third contract there is one civilian bike on the list above with a frame number before the alst G519 in the block, which may support this idea.

The second contract is 2000 below the number delivered, but we don't know the true start and end numbers, so it looks like this period was substantially G519 and little else.






These are only opinions, and I'm still thinking about this. I would welcome any thoughts you have on it.

For those just interested in G519, here is the same list without the civilian bikes:

There are 32 bikes listed, an increase of 10 over the previous list.





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## blackcat (Mar 27, 2019)

Hello Adrian;
For the HUFFMAN  H121672, the fork code is 73 (July 43).



The frame number has been reproduced indentically on the rear fender by the former owner.



Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi Blackcat,

Thanks for the additional information. I've added it to the Huffman master table for next time.

I"m now working on an update to the Columbia table.

Have a Good Weekend,

Adrian


----------



## ChadC (Apr 26, 2019)

Adrian,
I am the new custodian of D 51646, I can confirm the fork number is 12, Eclipse hub M1.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Apr 26, 2019)

That is the early Huffman with the Columbia fenders that Craig Johnson just sold.  Nice example.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Mercian (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi ChadC

Thanks for the update, every little helps (-:

The fork is the correct date for the frame, Jan 42. D51630 exits and has the same fork date. It also has an L1 dated Morrow, yours being M1 (Jan-March 43) is a replacement, but this is not uncommon, and is still the correct rare military hub.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bon (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi Adrian, just want to add this one. Seeing your table gave me an idea about mine. Its a big help to all of us. Here it is. Not sure about the H and the 3 below. But i think the fork is Dec 43.


----------



## Mercian (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi @bon 

Thanks for thinking to send these details - every little bit of information helps everyone else (-:

I can confirm your number is H157116. It also has the number 3 stamped under it, and a 1943 date. The fork is December 1943, so probably the original foe it.









						Goodbye Elvis, Hello John Wayne! | Military Bicycles
					

My 38-39 ish Huffman with g519 parts nicknamed Elvis. Worked out a deal with Krakatoa and Elvis left the building and was replaced  with what I’m calling John Wayne   Now when we put JW together with what was left of Elvis.... hopefully someday we will have this looking forward to getting...




					thecabe.com
				




This bike from Tomato John is the closest survivor to yours.

Did you find your bike in the Philippines?

Are those the original wheels, if so, can you give me the date for the Morrow hub?

Thanks again for your help.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Apr 4, 2021)

Hi All,

Please find below the latest edition of the known Huffman G519 list.

As ever, if your bike is on here, and you wish to correct or add details, please contact me.

New frames welcome (-:






In addition to these I know of one more Huffman G519 where I don't have the details to put them on the list.

The score for known Huffman Daytons at April 2021 are:

38 plus one 1942 curved bar.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## facair55 (May 8, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find below the latest edition of the known Huffman G519 list.
> 
> ...


----------



## facair55 (May 8, 2021)

Hi Adrian,
Going over some old files from 2005 and ran across some information on Jerry Cleveland's U.S. Marine Corps Dayton bicycle. Here is what I found:

From Jerry,
Here is the info on my '43 Dayton:

1943 Dayton USMC Bicycle SN H102177.

26x2 tires marked “WAR TIRE”

Serial Number markings:

H102177
1
1943

No other markings.

Complete down to the rear fender reflector except for handgrips (missing, replaced with NOS wood grips).

*Has rear axle stand.*

Painted with flat U.S. Marine Corps forest green.

No evidence of chain guard, tire pump, front fender lamp, or bell.

Appears to be new, never ridden, with unmarked wooden pedal blocks and fresh tires.

Saddle leather dried with very minor cracking but otherwise new appearing.

Chain and axles still have original grease.

Displayed at 7/95 MVPA Convention in Arlington, TX.
Won first place in Motor Pool Ready Class

Adrain, I displayed my 1944 Dayton at the 2006 convention held in Dayton, Ohio
It was also displayed at the Bicycle Museum of America for 5 years, but now back home. 

It's been quite a while since I talked to Jerry. I know he also has a Columbia.
Back then, very little info was known about WW2 era U.S. Military bicycles. So when
I started restoring my 1944 Dayton I had very little info to go on, Jerry was a big help. 
Anyway, You can add Jerry's bike to your Huffman SN list. 

All the Best, Rodger

Jerry's Dayton Bike


----------



## facair55 (May 9, 2021)

Huffman Factory Photo of Heavy Duty Bicycles for the Armed Services


----------



## Mercian (May 10, 2021)

Hi Rodger, @facair55 

Thanks for taking the time to write this up. Sorry it's taken a couple of days to get back to you. This is a bike that's always been of interest to me. I've not listed it above, because it's not a G519. However, I have had it listed on the serial numbers of all Huffmans until 1945 which I've also been collecting, and therre's an abstract below.





You can see that it was probably made right at the beginning of 1943. It would be interesting to know:

Is the frame actually stamped 1943 in the same way as G519 are? You can see that bikes for the civilian market weren't.

What the date on the rear of the fork is.

What the date on the Morrow hub is.

It was produced in the gap between the end of the first contract for G519 (the end of two solid brackets on the fork for truss rods), and the beginning of the second contract. There were some 60,000 bikes produced in that period, certainly some civilian, but being as I've only recorded 6 bikes (1 in 10,000) so far almost anything could be happening there, even a substantial USMC contract which we know nothing of.

I'm guessing that there was no guarantee that there would be a second G519 contract, so Huffman would have tried to keep their military options open. We do know that some of the 'civilian' lightweights and Compax's ended up on USMC camps used as general runarounds.

Of course, another option is that it is the one in the picture, a one off produced for sales promotion, and not made in quantity, hence the reason it appears unused.

Hopefully, other examples will turn up to help solve the mystery.

Either way, thanks for the information, it remains an interesting bike.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## facair55 (May 12, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi Rodger, @facair55
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to write this up. Sorry it's taken a couple of days to get back to you. This is a bike that's always been of interest to me. I've not listed it above, because it's not a G519. However, I have had it listed on the serial numbers of all Huffmans until 1945 which I've also been collecting, and therre's an abstract below.
> 
> ...



Adrian, 
   Was able to find Jerry's number (15 years since we last talked) we had a nice chat. His bike is in storage, but will validate the numbers including the fork. He did say the hub is marked M1 (march 1943). And that the rear hub is painted early WW2 no.33070, where as the frame is painted no. 34052 leftover marine corps green.
Not sure how he got that info? If possible, he will sent pictures, so maybe we can solve this. -Rodger


----------



## Mercian (May 13, 2021)

Hi Rodger, @facair55

I didn't expect that (-:

Thank you for taking the time and trouble to contact Jerry, and please pass my thanks to him when you talk next. I do appreciate it.

If Jerry was involved with the MVPA, then it's quite possible he got the paint codes there. There are some very knowledgeable people in that group.

Detail pictures would be great, I've only ever seen the MVPA prize-giving one, and the picture of the display you put above this post.

I wish you an excellent weekend.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bon (Sep 6, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @bon
> 
> Thanks for thinking to send these details - every little bit of information helps everyone else (-:
> 
> ...



Hi Adrian, sorry i missed your reply. Yes its from the Philippines. I got the frame and fork only unfortunately. I've since accumulated some parts for it. I'll be using an earlier Morrow hub on it, F1 code, as it'll be very hard to find the correct one. I bought an Eclipse front hub, and again unfortunately the seller lost it somewhere. I got a Bendix one and i want to ask if they used these too? Found it painted with olive drab color. And did these Military bikes used New Depature hubs?


----------



## Mercian (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi Bon,

Thanks for the update. (-:

Locating parts can be a long affair for these bikes. I think the best way to do it is as you are, obtain workable substitutes, then replace them if the right item ever turns up.

I sympathise about the lost Eclipse front hub. I had one disappear in the post too, one of very few items that I've lost in the post between the US and France.

There's no evidence of the style of Bendix hub you show being used on G519 bikes. Bendix was a post war rename of the Eclipse hub, but as a company it had been around for a long time. Perhaps the hub is off one of the other military applications of bicycle type wheels, such as a stretcher gurney, though looking at the one illustrated below, it seems to have the heavy duty hubs, and possibly Centipede tyres.




_Picture courtesy *Nelson Dionne*.

Collapsible Field Carrier, Item stock number 9917500,
The Carrier was a collapsible 2-wheeled cart designed for carrying one loaded Litter over long distances. It featured two large wire-spoke bicycle wheels with pneumatic tyres size 26 by 2, and also featured a single leaf suspension system. These carts were manufactured by *The Colson Corp., Elyria, Ohio*, the *Best Metal Products, Inc., Long Island City, New York*, *Dayton Wheel Co, Dayton, Ohio*, and the *Jerald Sulky Co., Waterloo, Iowa*.
More Information here: https://www.med-dept.com/articles/ww2-us-army-litters/_

You probably know that Bendix marked heavy duty hubs, the same as the Eclipse ones, are available, and usually a lot cheaper. Once painted, you practically can't see the markings anyway.

Here's some that recently sold on CABE: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bendix-k-hubs-36-11-36-10.195279/

Best of Luck, and let us know how the rebuild goes.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## bon (Oct 20, 2021)

Just want to update on my build. Still a long way to go, need to build the wheels and add fender braces. Plus modify civilian truss rods to fit. Persons seat needs the correct rear springs to it.


----------



## Mercian (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi @bon 

If you're working on the wheels, then one piece of good news, is that Huffmansoften used the Lobdell style of rim instead of the the surplus Military ones you see around, which are found on Columbia's. Can anyone tell me the make of the Columbia rims? I had it down somewhere, but I've misplaced it.

The photo below is from when I changed the tyres on my Columbia and Huffman last year for the Royal Master Centipede type (it was a nice hot day, so the rubber was softer to work with). The wheels on the left are from the Huffman, and on the right, from the Columbia. You can see the difference in rim profile.

The botom picture is one of the rims on the Huffman as found.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 13, 2021)

FWIW Huffman D51646 has now ended up in a friend’s collection in the Netherlands


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 13, 2021)

I have 3 here in the Philippines. All 1943 frames


----------



## Mercian (Nov 14, 2021)

Hi @schwinnphantom 

That's impressive! 

It's interesting that they should all end up there. Have you seen any Columbia's (which should be more common), or is it simply that you like the Huffman types?

Would you be willing to share any details/photos such as serial numbers, by PM if you prefer?

Thanks for your help,

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi

Would love to share pictures with you. Out of 3 frames, only 1 has a badge on it. But I have checked all serial #'s before but forgot to take a picture. I verified all the 3 which are all 1943's. 

Here is the photo of the 1 with the badge sitting along with my Columbia 🙂


----------



## Mercian (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi @schwinnphantom 

Thanks for the photo, always interesting to see another, and the modifications it's gained during it's lifetime.

If you do come across the serial numbers , and want to share them, that can help others date their bikes too, and we are also getting an idea of the size of the contracts etc. You will notice I don't include the owner's contact details on the list, this was deliberate as a matter of privacy.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 16, 2021)

I will do so. Thanks for being there. By the way, if you have leads on dayton huffman military bike parts, kindly let me know. Thank you


----------



## Mercian (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi @schwinnphantom 

Thanks (-: If that's a G519 Columbia, details of it would be of use too.

As you've probably realised, Huffman parts are generally rarer than Columbia, but there is also a little more variation in parts possible than with Columbia's.

I think a first step would be to assess what parts you have. 

Just frames? Frames and original forks? Original hubs? Wheels etc. 

Than you could assess which is the best to rebuild first. Ideally frame/forks/Morrow hub of the correct date would be the best thing to build around.

Handlebars are still easily available on Ebay, though there seem to be fewer around than there were.

Original hubs are difficult, to find, but it is possible to find wartime dated Morrow hubs with size 13 spokes, so build a lighter weight wheel.

As you can see from my post 32 above, Lobdell rims were an alternative to drop centres used on Huffmans, and are quite easy to find in the size 13 spoke, and easy to drill out to the heavier size 10 spoke.

The frame I see doesn't have the correct chain wheel, but these are available in 'blackout', off civilian Daytons of the period, and turn up on this site for sale reasonably often. The Torrington 8 pedals also turn up here, and you can buy some with poor plating to strip and paint. The wooden blocks occasionally turn up as originals, or reproductions are available here: http://www.bergerwerke.com/products.html

You may also want to contact @Krakatoa on this site with your wants list. He seems to be able to turn up a lot of the wartime bike parts.

And there's the 'wanted' section on this site which helps too.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 17, 2021)

Thank you for the help


----------



## Mercian (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi @schwinnphantom 

If you do start a restoration, then start a topic here with photos, and ask questions. People will be happy to help, especially if there specific problems to resolve.

Good Luck,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 17, 2021)

The Morrow hubs with smaller spoke holes can be drilled out. I did one recently for a friend's Whizzer.


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 18, 2021)

Mercian said:


> Hi @schwinnphantom
> 
> If you do start a restoration, then start a topic here with photos, and ask questions. People will be happy to help, especially if there specific problems to resolve.
> 
> ...



Here are some photos. One of three frames


----------



## Mercian (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks @schwinnphantom 

H157317 was built right at the end of 1943 (frame H158382 is the earliest recorded 1944 survivor), and was part of the last contract for Huffman G519, contract number 33008ORD159, running from 10/43 to 3/44. This order was for 6000 bicycles.

If it's the original fork, it is probably dated 113 (Nov 1943) or 123 (Dec 1943) on the back of the crown, see the 114(Nov 1944) example below for what to look for.

The Morrow would probably have been stamped M2 Quarter 2 1943)  or M3 (Quarter 3 1943).




Detail from Driftpr's photo of a fork for sale here https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/h...-circa-26”-fork-with-complete-headset.185346/

H157329 is the closest known survivor, belonging to @Tomato John who did a very good writeup on its restoration here which you may find helpful: 









						Goodbye Elvis, Hello John Wayne! | Military Bicycles
					

My 38-39 ish Huffman with g519 parts nicknamed Elvis. Worked out a deal with Krakatoa and Elvis left the building and was replaced  with what I’m calling John Wayne   Now when we put JW together with what was left of Elvis.... hopefully someday we will have this looking forward to getting...




					thecabe.com
				




I hope this helps.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks f


Mercian said:


> Thanks @schwinnphantom
> 
> H157317 was built right at the end of 1943 (frame H158382 is the earliest recorded 1944 survivor), and was part of the last contract for Huffman G519, contract number 33008ORD159, running from 10/43 to 3/44. This order was for 6000 bicycles.
> 
> ...




Thanks for this. Will be checking the other 2 frames for their serial numbers. Will update you again soon.


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 19, 2021)

My 2nd frame. H Series. H12387_ last digit missing because of rusting. Even the 1943 stamp has been corroded.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 19, 2021)

Thanks again, @schwinnphantom

From the photo, that looks like H123874, you can just see the base of the 4.

This was built for contract number 294ORD2594. The contract was for around 10,000 bikes, and ran from July to November 1943, but this bicycle was probably made around August or September, with probably an M3 (Q3 1943) Morrow, and an 73, 83 or 93 (July to September) dated fork.

The nearest survivor is this complete unrestored example H124670, which will give you a good idea of what yours otiginally looked like.



			my debut in the world of G519... - G503 Military Vehicle Message Forums
		


Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 19, 2021)

3rd frame. But sadly, serial numbers except the H has been eaten by rust. Before cleaning it a while back, i still saw the #3 below the H. Good to know that it is also one of them.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 19, 2021)

Is there somewhere here with Huffy product numbers or am I in the post offict.


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi @SKPC 

Sorry, I don't quite understand the question. Do you mean Model numbers, quantity of each model produced, or quantity produced per year?

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi @schwinnphantom

Sorry, there's not much more to say than you already have about that frame.

The gas welded joints also indicate it was a G519. The staright bar frame means it's likely to be from one of the same two contracts as the other two frames, but I don't know any other way to tie it down than that.

Good to see all three frames, though, and thanks for showing them.

Any thoughts now on restoration?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## schwinnphantom (Nov 20, 2021)

I will somehow try to ask parts from everybody in this group sir. Another frame just came over. My friend's G519 😊


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi @schwinnphantom

Are these growing on trees there? (-:

Please thank your friend for me. I wonder where all the detachable pieces from these bikes went. It certainly presents a long term project to try to get them back together.

I read H157447 as the serial number, so it was produced in the same contract as your H157317 and built right at the end of 1943 to contract number 33008ORD159, running from 10/43 to 3/44. This order was for 6000 bicycles.

Again, the original fork, was probably dated 113 (Nov 1943) or 123 (Dec 1943) on the back of the crown, 

The Morrow would probably have been stamped M2 Quarter 2 1943) or M3 (Quarter 3 1943).

The cloest survivor to your friend's bike is this one H157495 from @iswingping 









						Surprise!  It's a 1943 Huffman. | Military Bicycles
					

Hello everyone.  My journey to find another bike came from selling a 1948 Schwinn girls bike.  The big fenders and unmatched styling has had me on the search for a new skip tooth cruiser.  With a passion for hot rods, old tools, and of course old bikes, the skip tooth bike speak to me.  Last...




					thecabe.com
				




It sounds as if a batch of Huffmans were shipped to the Philippines during or after their liberation, so after late 1944.

You mentioned your Columbia, but I wasn't sure if you meant it was also a G519. Do you see any of the Columia G519's there?

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## altapat (Nov 20, 2021)

There are hundreds of G519s around the PhilippinesI . I think they arrived when Gen. McArthur came back in 1944 together with jeeps and other hardwares.
I know friends who own both Huffman and Columbia . I also have some. They are not yet on your list Andrian. I’m planning to come back home this March 2022 and gather some infos for your records . 
Alvin


----------



## altapat (Nov 20, 2021)

This is my Columbia MG 154241 w/ BB code K8. Will restore it pretty soon. Have completed the parts already .


----------



## altapat (Nov 20, 2021)

Got this last week. Looks like a 1942.


----------



## altapat (Nov 20, 2021)

Hey Adrian kindly move my last 2 posts to G519 Columbia Frame Numbers . I feel I’m ruining this thread. Thanks.
Alvin


----------



## Mercian (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi Alvin,

Posts transferred to Posts 27 and 28 here: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-columbia-g519-frame-numbers.101109/page-3

Thanks, 

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Mercian (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi All,

Please find below version 3 of the known Huffman G519 list.

As ever, if your bike is on here, and you wish to correct or add details, please contact me.

I would like to thank the many people who have contributed details to this table.

New frames welcome (-:





In addition to these I know of one more Huffman G519 where I don't have the details to put them on the list.

The score for known Huffman Daytons at September 2022 are:

42 plus one 1942 curved bar.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi Adrian,
The fork code for my 1942 Huffman S/N D50158 is 12 ( Jan. 1942 ).  Also, regarding my 1943 Huffman S/N H127317  the BB code is 3.  The fork code is 93 ( Sept. 1943 ).  It has a Morrow rear brake with an Eclipse Machine Co. rear hub code of M4.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Mercian (Sep 4, 2022)

Hi @HUFFMANBILL Bill,

Thanks for the update, I appreciate it.

I've added the details for next time.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

